# Ichabod is more interested in the thermometer than his betta hammock...



## betbetta (Oct 15, 2014)

My fish is weird. He's swimming around/staring at the black strip thermometer I have on the outside of the glass like it's the most exciting thing in the world while completely ignoring the betta hammock lol.
Anyone else have a bizarre betta?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine just gets lazy and rests on the decoration


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

My bettas do the same thing with there floating glass thermometer, they circle it flaring at the red part like "intruder! Im bigger then you!, get out!" its adorable lol.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine loves the thermometer so much that he's named for it! His name is Mercury lol. That glass thermometer is like his favorite thing in the world. I don't get why, but he loves it.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

My InfraRed thinks the little balls in the bottom of her glass thermometer are pellets, lol!


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I've known other bettas that love their thermometers. A lot of them seem to like to sit on top of the glass ones, using them as a resting spot.

Just to make sure, you also have a thermometer inside your tank, right? Those stick-on ones aren't terribly accurate. It's fine for a quick glance, but it will help your fish to be healthier if you can get the temp accurately.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a stick on thermometer very accurate to me


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

This is so funny! Tai spends a lot of time studying his thermometer. I took it out for cleaning yesterday and you would have thought I stole his best friend. When I put it back in, he started guarding it. It's like he was saying "it's ok little buddy - I got your back"! Too funny. 

He refused the betta hammock completely. I removed it.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a betta who HATED his thermometer. He flared at it for days and days before I finally moved it to one of the other sections. He seemed convinced it was pure evil planning to devour him or something.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

When I first got Blitz the thermometer was his best friend. Instead of lounging around on his plants or going in his cave he would wedge himself in between the thermometer and the glass and just rest there. Nerd.


----------



## betbetta (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol I'm glad Ichabod isn't the only one.


----------

